# mountain west snowpack



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

thought you guys might like this


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

That's pretty awesome. At least in your neighborhood it looks like the Piedra (or maybe Vallecito) and Escalante Creek are over 180% of average at the moment!


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Thanks for posting that, Dana. I like blue. Hopefully it'll get darker blue as the season goes on...


----------



## mania (Oct 21, 2003)

Andy H. said:


> Thanks for posting that, Dana. I like blue. Hopefully it'll get darker blue as the season goes on...


There is a lot of Purple also. things all over are gonna run that don't usually run thanks to El Niño. save your vacation!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

We are having a great year in SW Utah. Our resort has the best snow in 4-5 years and has potential to be the best in a decade or two. The El Nino pattern is really playing out right now as we speak. That southerly flow is taking control with a vengeance. 

Might be a good year for people to keep an eye on some of those small desert rivers.

Phillip


----------



## duct tape (Aug 25, 2009)

Idaho needs to pick it up.


----------



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

I have hopes that the Dolores, Escalate, UT and Zion Narrows will run this year... 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

I just like the way the Oregon Idaho Nevada border is looking.. AKA the Owyhee basin. It's bad when you get to run the middle fork salmon way more than the Owyhee... keeping my fingers crossed that it gives us a predictable run this year..


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

peterholcombe said:


> I have hopes that the Dolores, Escalate, UT and Zion Narrows will run this year...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


Does Zion Narrows only run every few years? I thought every year had boatable flows...?


----------



## SpeyCatr (Aug 14, 2013)

The Southern half of British Columbia Canada is looking about average right now which is good. Northern BC a little bit less but there are lots of Glaciers up there anyways. This is the first snow survey commentary done by our Provinces River Forecast Centre (first report is done early January when about half of the snowpack has fallen in our Province). If we had no snow fall from now until April we'd still have more snow than last years snowpack for much of southern BC. 

River Forecast Centre – FLNRO – Province of British Columbia


----------



## jmacn (Nov 20, 2010)

Arizona boating season is already underway! Looking forward to the AZ daily triple crown- skiing, boating, biking in the same day. Substituting any other favorite sports accepted Thank you El Niño!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Wadeinthewater (Mar 22, 2009)

jmacn said:


> AZ daily triple crown- skiing, boating, biking in the same day


I thought the third leg of the triple crow usually involved the Mrs.


----------



## landslide (Dec 20, 2014)

*Another map of snowpack*

Here's a different map of Western States snowpack, one that averages snowpack levels from different SnoTel sites in the same drainage. The colored dot maps are great if you want to look up the chart for each specific SnoTel site to see the actual SWE number, but I find this map gives me a better look at the overall picture.

http://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/data/water/wcs/gis/maps/west_swepctnormal_update.pdf


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

*Precip Forecasts through May, Structural Deficit*

John Fleck posted model results as of 1/17/15 or so on his blog and says:



> The latest forecast runs from the National Centers for Environmental Prediction, the folks who run the seasonal models, still look encouraging. But we’ll have to be patient. February doesn’t look encouraging, but the models start to turn by March. Scroll down for the maps through May. The colors mean wetter or drier than average, not absolute amount.


Check out the maps of relative precip on his blog here, or you can follow his links to the source.

For folks looking for big picture Colorado Basin water issues, he's got another post on Lake Mead as the drama of the Basin's "Structural Deficit" continues.

Odds now favor a Lower Colorado River Basin shortage declaration in 2018

Here's his main blog page for info on all kinds of Western water issues.

Enjoy!

-AH


----------

